# Signatures all Jacked Up



## alelover (Nov 23, 2011)

A bunch of folks signatures are looking all squished. Like they are too tall. They didn't used to look that way. I made my font 1 size smaller and it seems OK. But what changed?


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2011)

I noticed the same thing.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2011)

See I can read yours but mine is all crammed together.


----------



## alelover (Nov 23, 2011)

I know. Weird ain't it. I changed my font size in my sig and it fixed it.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe I will have to try that but something must be going on if its happening on many users.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine is the same way.

What font size did you use Scott?


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 23, 2011)

They all look OK to me


----------



## alelover (Nov 23, 2011)

I used 12. Mine looks bigger than yours now but it's spaced correctly now. Yours looks OK to me Al. Gary and Ross' are still messed up looking here.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2011)

There I went and set my to size 12 and it looks normal now.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 23, 2011)

I just set mine to 12 - did that fix it - from here it looks OK


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2011)

I just changed mine & I think it's OK now!

I left a space between the lines too, that seemed to help.


----------



## alelover (Nov 23, 2011)

They all look good from here.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 23, 2011)

There was a small update yesterday that was supposed to fix some bugs.. something else might have happened that made the signatures look screwy in certain browsers. I'll check it out..


----------

